# Calls



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Does anybody have a commercial made snuff can call or a 
Knight & Hale® Thunder Tube Widow Maker Turkey Call?? I am thinking about adding one of these to my arsenal. 

The time is near.
I'm heading out Tues. morning to do some early morning listening.
ski


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i had a knight and hale one a couple years ago. i didnt really like it. it was cool to have and mess with but i just didnt like the sound and i found it to be hard to use.


----------

